# Black Drum?



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone ever targeted black drum locally on fly? I have done a little research and would think we would have some good areas for it here maybe around escambia river mouth but have never really targeted them. I have been hearing reports of people catching them surf fishing but have read they feed and tail similarly to reds and that is your best bet on fly. Just wanted to see if anyone had any info or advice.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive done it in Texas. They tail just like reds in certain situations, black is a go to color over here. Not too sure about in Fl however, it can be done!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught them in Louisiana on fly, but mostly as a secondary target when seeking redfish. I have thrown at some true monsters in Mulat Bayou and Bayou Texar but could not get them to eat. In Louisiana they seemed to eat the same flies as their red cousins.


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

*brum*

ive targeted them at night tailing on fly and lighter colored crab pattern but the trick is they hunt by smell so its hard to get them to get a fly but take a few crab flies and soak them in berkley gulp crab sent and they will eat it al the ones i was catching was over 30 pounds i caught over 100 big fishing yousing this technique one close to a world recored and broke the new state recored for black bum on fly hope this helps


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Black Drum*

They are suckers for a clam! While live? cracked clams is the preferred bait, you can catch them on a large black fly. It doesn't have to be fancy at all. C2


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

put a scent on a fly is cheating in my book! Sorry.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

For blackies, you got to get it under them and tickle their barbles. I know it sounds silly, but that is about the only way I have ever gotten them to eat anywhere on fly. FL, LA, VA, they all the same. Hook set is tough on them as well, that got big rubber lips, and hard to get a purchase on some bone. 

....and a scented fly is cheating, and will disqualify any record.

L8, Harry


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Sorry CaptHarry but there is no cheating in fly fishing -- it's just like golf or solitaire !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Scented Flies*



Charlie2 said:


> They are suckers for a clam! While live? cracked clams is the preferred bait, you can catch them on a large black fly. It doesn't have to be fancy at all. C2


No where did I say to use a scented fly! I said that they do love real clams and that you can catch them on a fly.

I tie a Mylar 'Clam' that works real fine. I don't use a scent!

Ever seen a real 'Clambrella' Rig ? C2


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Sorry CaptHarry but there is no cheating in fly fishing -- it's just like golf or solitaire !


LOL, right, like, "All fisherman are liers except for me and you......and I'm not so sure about you anymore"

I guess I was trying to voice, that if your chasing records, you can not use a scented fly, there are some rules to abide by. Other than that, if someone wants to lower the bar of the challenge for instant gratification by scenting their fly, that's between them and the universe their conscience lives in. If it applies to a record fish, well then it falls into the category of affecting the hard work and dedication of those that abide by the rules for those set records. If a record was beat with a scented fly, they should disqualify themselves, and return the record to someone that earned it.
My lowly opinion is, fly fishing isn't just about the tackle as a means to fight the fish. It's about the skill of tieing the fly to match the hatch, the skill of presentation, the skill of the retrieve, the skill of the hook set, and lastly the skill of the fight. (All skills of which I wish I had :laughing: ) 



Charlie2 said:


> No where did I say to use a scented fly!


I was commenting on what Bowhunter21 said.:thumbsup: 


L8, Harry


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

We did fairly good today!! 5 black drum and 1 Red. 

Post pics later


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here are some pics of our catch. The drum were on fire for about 2 hours!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice Catch! 
....all on fly?
L8, Harry


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet thanks for the info! Sounds like they are a lot of work but well worth the reward. Can't wait to try and stalk these guys.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

*Our success with Black Drum*











Hey Try-a-lot, we do good on our Black Drum but we fish mainly west of you. I fish them up in Mobile bay and all along the surf. Its taken some time but I've got them pretty well figured out over here. These fish like a good tide and when they are in the surf, they like a small roller, I believe they eat the small clams and mollusk that get turned over in the surf. I didn't realize for many years that they can destroy a oyster bed, so now I make sure not to put my hands to far down the throat for a fly. In my experience they will chase a fly a little ways occasionally but prefer a Permit style of retrieve. For me, the fly has to come right infront of or below their nose. Ill let them pass over it and strip super slow, if it gets tight, settem up! Sometimes they will tail up on the fly and that is always cool.

These are the flies we use, but we also see lots of bull reds mixed in at times, as I dont get the response with blackflys from the bull reds as I do with tan/brown and the Black drum don't seem to care, so I use browns. The fly on top has caught 20+ big black drum this fall, clients and myself, its been a trooper, the others are on stand,by for pretty weather. One thing I have found, for these fish anyway, is that they are terrified of chartreuse. Can't figure that out. Hope this helps and I hope the pics show up. Clif


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice informative post CaptainCliff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainCliff.....Thanks for the info. I tie a fly almost identical to those pictured on a #2 hook but I use beadchain and no rubber legs. My bodies are craft fur un a dubbing loop and wrapped as hackle. Worked great for speckled trout in the ML. Brown ones, tan ones and combination of the two. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw a couple of these tied in LSU colors, to cool


----------

